# Easy to Build DIY Carbon Filter



## MightyBuddha (Feb 25, 2007)

*I can't take credit for this it has been ripped from another site but it is worthy of posting. I built one about double the length of the one below and found it to be very effective. I also attached it directly to a bathroom fan unit so it is inside of the grow room not hooked to the exhaust.*

**

Security is important to marijuana growers, and odors can lead the police straight to your grow room. There are a number of 'odor solutions' out there, but they can be quite costly. Here is a simple method you can use to build your own carbon filter. It will take you about half an hour to construct it, and it will cost $20 to $30 dollars.

Aside from its main advantage of being ultra cheap, this method is also very versatile. It utilizes the exact same activated carbon filters that are used in professional air cleaners, without paying the huge prices. It can be adapted to practically any ventilation system. You do not need any crazy tools to build this - anyone can do it.

For supplies, everything is easily available at a store like Home Depot. You will need the following:

1 activated carbon filter - ( found near humidifiers, air, and hepa filters )
1 small roll of aluminum screen
1 four inch ventilation end-cap
1 four inch duct connector piece
1 roll of duct tape 



No tools are required. A pair of scissors and a measuring tape are all you need.









The carbon filter I purchased is a 'universal' replacement filter for HoneyWell air purifiers. Since I didn't pay the hefty price for a professional unit, I will cut this to size. It was originally 16" high and about 48" long, so I cut it right down the middle. When the first filter is expired, I will have a replacement ready to go.







The next step is to cut your aluminum screen to size. I chose aluminum because it will be strong, and will still allow good air-flow. You could substitute chicken mesh or something similar. Since my (cut) carbon filter is 8" high, the aluminum will be cut to 12". The carbon filter will go in the middle 8" of this screen, with 2" coming out of each end to connect to the duct pieces.







Now we will attach the aluminum screen to the duct pieces, with duct tape. (This might be the first time you have actually used duct tape on ducts!) Do your best to keep it straight as possible. 







It will seem a bit flimsy at the beginning. Continue to wrap the aluminum screen around and around, taping it every few inches. You want it to hold firm.







After a few wraps it will be fairly sturdy, and able to hold its own weight. However, don't drive your truck over it! Treat her nice and gentle like a Christian schoolgirl.







The ends of your screen may have little strands of metal poking out, threatening to impale you. Add some more duct tape to cover this up and to finalize the DIY carbon filter. Soon it will be done.







Now it is time to wrap the activated carbon filter onto our device. Conveniently, the filter I bought came with a couple of velcro straps, so I used them to hold it on. This will be convenient to replace when the activated carbon is expired.







After she's all sealed up, throw on a bit more duct tape around the edges of the carbon filter, to seal up any gaps. Only tape over the edges, because you want the air to flow as easily as possible. Air does not flow through duct tape. Here is the finished product.







Time to hook her up to the grow room exhaust! In this case, it is being hooked to a 4" square duct. (That is why I used a 4" round to 4" square connector piece. You may need a different piece to suit your ventilation setup, but a million sizes are available.) Just slide her onto the vent, and tape it down nice and sturdy. Duct tape is your reliable grey friend. 








After she is attached and fire up, things are looking good. It is working nice, hooked to a 60 CFM fan, and you can feel the air flowing out of it lightly. The fan was not slowed down too much, but obviously a carbon filter will add some back-pressure to your vents. I haven't tried this with a slower blower (under 60 CFM), but 60 CFM is not a lot.

I just hooked this up today, so I don't know how often I will have to replace the carbon filter. The box the filter came in says to replace every two or three months. It does seem to make a difference though. Outside the grow room does not stink like a skunk anymore. There is almost no smell at all, except the faint odor of duct tape adhesive. I'm sure that will go away after a few hours.


Using this method, everyone can now build their own activated carbon filter. Its quite easy, and you can build it any size you need, to fit any grow room and any type of duct. Could it get any better than that?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 25, 2007)

outstanding buddha.. i will add this to widow makers 101 FAQ!


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 27, 2007)

I added it to question 27 https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1326-101-already-asked-questions-3.html


----------



## MightyBuddha (Feb 27, 2007)

My bad penguin! I hadn't seen it anywhere (and I confess I did not search very well for it) and was tired of having to link to an outside site. Happy puffin


----------



## splifman (Feb 27, 2007)

can you add it to the DIY section?


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 27, 2007)

very nice. It looks pretty easy to make and it is cheap. Thanks people....


----------



## jondoe69 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very informative. While looking around for info on DIY air scrubbers I stumbled on something about re-using the activated charcoal after a while. I tried it and it is working great on my DIY air scrubber.
Heat the activated charcoal in an oven for 30 mins. at 350 degrees.
I know it won't last as long as fresh charcoal, but I was prepared to throw out my old charcoal.....now I'm saving $ and recycling....Sweet!


----------



## Chinga_2_Madre (Feb 27, 2007)

I built one of these for under $100.00 from parts at Home Depot / Lowes.

eBay: 4" X 12" ACTIVATED CARBON AIR FILTER/SCRUBBER (item 180090500486 end time Mar-05-07 21:41:07 PST)

I added a 440 in-line Eco Plus fan ($140.00) to draw air and scrub the room. This sucker works the best out of everything I have tried for stealth.

The activated carbon was bought on E-bay for $45.00 and came in a 5 gallon pail and I used half of it to fill the scrubber and will last me three years or so.


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 27, 2007)

Friggin Sweet!


----------



## Chinga_2_Madre (Feb 27, 2007)

UserFriendly said:


> Friggin Sweet!


The pictures earlier have the scrubber half way built. The thing is a ring within a ring and I used chicken wire (the thick shit) and wrapped it in window screening and a thin sheet of activated carbon to extend the life of the carbon in the scrubber. This SOB works like it won the Olympics. It kicks absolute asss on anything on the market without a doubt. If you need serious odor control, this is the ticket.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 28, 2007)

splifman said:


> can you add it to the DIY section?


I will, but I need help. I don't know where that section is at. Sorry!


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 28, 2007)

Chinga_2_Madre said:


> The pictures earlier have the scrubber half way built. The thing is a ring within a ring and I used chicken wire (the thick shit) and wrapped it in window screening and a thin sheet of activated carbon to extend the life of the carbon in the scrubber. This SOB works like it won the Olympics. It kicks absolute asss on anything on the market without a doubt. If you need serious odor control, this is the ticket.


Please help me! I built one from scratch via a guide on planetskunk. But I think that my damn fan is too weak to really make the thing work. I'm still having temp issues and I've got an inline 4" fan that's supposed to push 80CFM. What sort of fan are you running with yours?


----------



## jennyj (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. It looks great. 

I am wondering if the filter could be modified to add activated charcoal - in the screen cylinder?

Also - do you guys think it would it work ok if it was installed in-line and was vented outside? 

What do you guys think? Thanks again!!


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 24, 2007)

The plans sound great and i am going to tackle this as my next project tommorow. One question. how could i rig it up inline. i know i need it sucking through the filter and the way you have it is blowing through. how would i set it up inline on my canfan?


----------



## moon47usaco (Oct 30, 2007)

Ya i have a question about cfm with this thing... How much will it cut down your cfm effectiveness... Any one built one of these and tested the air flow before and after...

Also wondering if inverting it and attaching it inside the grow area might affect any thing...


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 30, 2007)

i jsut built a pretty big one. 8 inch diameter and about a foot and a half long. i have it hooked up on my lights that are vented. it goes filter-duct-light1-duct-light2-duct-fan. i have a 270 cfm can fan and havent noticed any real drop in cfms.


----------



## HoLE (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one Mighty Buddah,,I'll be filin this one for myself as well,,thxs

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## email468 (Oct 30, 2007)

excellent post!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 30, 2007)

That was superb....


----------



## daveg1i (Oct 31, 2007)

very nice set up, thats prob what im gonna build thanks man


----------



## IggyZag (Nov 12, 2007)

Very kick ass


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

thats good shit rite there buddah!..im gunna have to try that!


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 13, 2007)

I love it!! Im gunna try that one this weekend!!


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 13, 2007)

i made somethin just like this, i copied the idea and it works sick...
rollituppers do it up........


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 13, 2007)

I going to be doing this soon (got 4 girl 4 weeks into flower) was it fairly easy to build and find the needed parts????


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 13, 2007)

dude i actually got the fan i was gonna use and built off that instead of a air duct. them i didnt have to fit anything up.it works sick as hell


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 13, 2007)

Grrrrrrreat, i will do it this weekend!!! Cant wait..

I LOVE CULTIVATING!!!!


----------



## gotdamunchies (Dec 13, 2007)

great thread rep++


----------



## Wordz (Dec 13, 2007)

Does this work as good as the ones you add the carbon to? I just cant possibly believe it does.


----------



## Brux013 (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgive me for asking such a stupid question but, when making this filter, how would you embed it into a stealthier grow box? It doesn't standard ducting but it does look like a little chimney filter. Its a fantastic idea, I just don't know how I would use it in a grow box? Could you enlighten me.


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 4, 2008)

you could rig it inside your growbox,


----------



## Brux013 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya, thats a pretty damn good drawing!! But yeah, I'm too stupid to figure out how to arrange this awesome DIY filter into my awesome box


----------



## Brux013 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya, awesome drawing right?! But I'm too retarded to figure out how to rig up that awesome filter in my awesome stealth design!


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 4, 2008)

nice flowers you got there!


----------



## Brux013 (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha, thanks. But I made it for learning purposes!! Stop envying my flowers!!!


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jan 5, 2008)

bravo definatly giving that a try


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 5, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> Ya, awesome drawing right?! But I'm too retarded to figure out how to rig up that awesome filter in my awesome stealth design!


I think its perfect, I like the drawing too!!!


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

cool shit man


----------



## 420zz (Jan 9, 2008)

Going to Home Depot in the morning Thanks.


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 13, 2008)

nice shit here


----------



## Trey57 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Thanks for saving me a couple hundred dollars Buddah. Great Thread.*


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey that looks GREAT Alway lookin to save a Buck THANKS


----------



## Peg (Feb 28, 2008)

Deffinite kuddos for this how to. I've been looking for something just like this to help with the ventilation problem. By far an awesome idea. Thanks!


----------



## 80degreez (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen other tutorials that use activated carbon bought from pet stores to make it instead of an actual filter replacement. Just wondering if this is an improvement over that or what?

Thanks


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 14, 2008)

Simple. Cheap. Awesome.

Nuff' said.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 14, 2008)

MightyBuddha, thats some awesome shit man! I was just considering goin out and spending 400$, now i dont have to, hehe. reps for you bud!


----------



## Wordz (Mar 29, 2008)

80degreez said:


> I've seen other tutorials that use activated carbon bought from pet stores to make it instead of an actual filter replacement. Just wondering if this is an improvement over that or what?
> 
> Thanks


Same thing I was wondering


----------



## zeke907 (May 26, 2008)

That's a pretty friggin sweet scrubber buddy. I will def be puttin one of those togetha, as opposed to spendy a few unnecassary hundo. Good lookin out. We can all appreciate that.


----------



## beeharp2001 (May 26, 2008)

Nice application but, how would I do this using my bathroom exhaust fan as the main source for odor extraction. I don't have a huge grow room, I just used the corner in my bathroom as the grow spot and it is getting a little smelly. I was thinking about getting some of those odor eliminator gel thingys. U just put it in your living room and the gel slowly dissolves. There not that strong but with maybe 2 of them it may work but this looks cool I wanna build this. Tired of just sitting around waiting for my bitch to get big.


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jun 3, 2008)

FUckin tite! I am gonna hopefully be makin a grow cab and will be incorporating a DIY carbon filter just like this one to it. Thanks man keep it up!


----------



## Ghost420 (Jun 3, 2008)

so i would attach this to the air flowing out of the grow room from my inline fan correct?

thanks for posting this


----------



## ChronicKING (Jun 3, 2008)

wow that pretty Innovated. I might have to try that.


----------



## johncs320 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's super cool. I was wondering how does one know what size to build to be compatible with the exhausts' fan CFM?

Let's just say the fan is a Vortex 4" inch. 172CFM 

I read somewhere online that it has to do with length? But I've seen some brand name filters emphasize the pounds of carbon?

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## fogogogo (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the mother of invention boys and girls???


----------



## ImWithStupid (Sep 10, 2008)

kick ass guys. appreciate yall spreadin the wisdom amongst us noobers...


----------



## SelfSupplied (Sep 11, 2008)

I built a large version of this with equiptment from local stores for about $40 (including a built in fan). It works impressively well so far. I used a larger sheet meta duct vent peice to fasten the activated charcoal and tube chamber directly to the fan. I drilled holes in the sides of the vent peice then tied it on to the fan with zip-ties, then went over it with duct tape to seal gaps and create a tight duct.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## shhhhdonttell (Sep 29, 2008)

How effective are the DIY filters?


----------



## ben350n (Oct 7, 2008)

so i have been looking at inline fans, and it seems like the cheapest one would be >100 dollars. i have seen filters that are filled with vapor phase activated carbon and have an inline fan (the one i found says 350 cfm). heres a link

10 X 14 Carbon Air Filter Hydroponic Odor Scrubber - eBay (item 160289526878 end time Oct-08-08 22:55:20 PDT)

i guess the downside would be you couldn't vent fans w/ it, I've never tried it, just speculating


----------



## thrawn (Nov 3, 2008)

just built one of these today. looks so damn sexy wrapped in black electricians tape. hot damn!


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 4, 2008)

nice ill try this out


----------



## 420purplekush (Nov 10, 2008)

fuckin rites i made a carbon filter wheres the best place to purchase the carbon.


----------



## lowryderrocks (Nov 10, 2008)

you can get activated carbon from most aqurium store, I built mine using a big tin, activated carbon, tights of my gf and black tape


----------



## Pygmy Sasquatch (Nov 17, 2008)

I see DIY threads for carbon filters all over the web. Clearly these designs work, otherwise these threads would not persist.

I'm just wondering about the cost of the carbon. The cheapest I've found is 5 bucks a pound. My turtles' carbon costs about $14.00 per 14 oz; or $16.00 per pound. HTG has a carbon filter (grow bright), 6" intake with prefilter, with (I think) 14 pounds of carbon.

I'm wondering how in the hell you can DIY something comparable and still make it cheaper - much cheaper - otherwise DIY is fool's gold.


----------



## ProudlySellin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow...Jesus...it's just so convenient! what area span would this filter be able to handle at maximum?


----------



## Tsolrathe (Nov 18, 2008)

I followed the general guidelines from this original post to make my own. It's a little bigger since I have a 250cfm fan, and I used 5" hose clamps instead of duct tape to hold the filter on, so it'll be easier to change.


----------



## ProudlySellin' (Nov 18, 2008)

??? like thosse filters look fairly small, as Im hoping to grow 15 plants?....


----------



## Mokie (Nov 18, 2008)

Great post.

+rep.


----------



## Barncle Bill (Nov 21, 2008)

I just made mine and it works great. I made mine a little diffrent..with an insert in the inside for more carbon if i ever need it. Its 6" X 20" and reduced to a 4" inline vortex fan. All for $25!!! and the smell is gone. Great idea!! Thank You


----------



## Secret Grower (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Barncle,
What did you use for the insert? I wanna do the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## Barncle Bill (Nov 21, 2008)

Here it is folks... hard at work... i will break it down and show you the assembly of the whole thing.. just give me a few days. 

This is my whole set up.. it all HO T5 with about 3000 lums per sqrft.. 


I can make a box like this for just under $500 with 2 150w hps.. i think that is a good deal considering that it is a 2 stage system and you can grow up to 10 plants and 30 clones at a time. 

You can have something coming out of the grow box every month..lol


----------



## shakeymac (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys woundering if i have 2 dif rooms 1 moms 1 flower, flowering room is 6' x 10' x 8' plants in bud room vary depending which moms get to die. from juicy fruit to green crack (very smelly kush bud). 5 wks in and neighbour can smell it . think one of these filters might help? how big should i make filter? any help is muchly apreciated. also does it have to hook uuuuup on your exhaust, i seen them jus in rooms not hooked up to exhaust cause sealed rooms? again thanks for any advice.


----------



## Barncle Bill (Nov 27, 2008)

There is not a doubt in my mine that this filter with the correct fan can solve your issues.. It did mine...like over night..lol...and it was crazy cheap.. i had fillters for like $300 bucks and this one works just as well is not better.


----------



## Secret Grower (Nov 27, 2008)

Barncle Bill said:


> Here it is folks... hard at work... i will break it down and show you the assembly of the whole thing.. just give me a few days.
> 
> This is my whole set up.. it all HO T5 with about 3000 lums per sqrft..
> 
> ...


Cool looking forward to it!

Nice set-up...


----------



## T O K E (Nov 27, 2008)

GREAT job. I just used this, It's all hooked up to my grow-room. Just getting all my last things in there, I'm looking to get a GREAT harvest. ( This is my first grow... ) Wish me luck, And can you make more of these good ideas? !


----------



## wilson (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm dittoing here. Gathering the components for my 1st grow after smoking 40 years. Just got my mmj hook up too. 

Big fun.thx


----------



## wilson (Nov 30, 2008)

Wondering if using charcoal briquets, for bar-b-cue, would be effective if crunched into small pebbles? Of course without the added lighter fuel.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love more feedback from people that have made this. How effective is it? What kind of room can this kind of scrubber keep up with? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## h8popo (Dec 7, 2008)

I made one myself.. havent used it yet, still waiting for my ballast. but it saved me a shit load.


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont really have an 'exhaust' for my first grow. Just a closet grow, and I keep the door open a lot, though my plants are starting to smell a bit, and they're AK-47s (STRONG smell)... can I make a filter attach it to the front of a small fan and just have that in the closet? Plan the back of the fan towards the plants, so it sucks air through the back, into the filter, and back into the room/closet????


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 16, 2008)

any idea on how long this lasts to cover odors?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 16, 2008)

Great post and most definately something easy, cheap and effective 

I'm glad someone added to this old post so we can benefit


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 16, 2008)

you're welcome!!!LOL!!! What up man?


----------



## skifun20 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey guys I just built one of these wonderful carbon filters and was wondering how many times you wraped the carbon filter around the chicken wire. I only wrapped it around once with some overlap. is this enough? Thanks for your advice! Peace!


----------



## h8popo (Dec 19, 2008)

i wrapped the shit outta mine!


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Dec 19, 2008)

Duct Tape<3 !


----------



## kcbWEED (Dec 25, 2008)

i just made one for a friend as a christmas present! works out perfect! thanks


----------



## The Grower12435 (Jan 4, 2009)

im just wondering if theres anything else i can use in place of the activated carbon filter any help would be apprecaited


----------



## shakeymac (Jan 4, 2009)

well the carbon is what takes the smell out of air. i also use ONA gel its a air neutralizer. the ona gel smells like bounce dryer sheets, so with the filter and a tub of ona your good to grow


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a grow box that is 5' X 2' X 3.5' I used a bathroom exahust fan and attached one of these home made carbon filters to it. This thing kicks ass. No odor problems at all. I just attached it to the outside of the box. I hear you should probably change the carbon on it every 6 months or so. Hope this helps out.


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Feb 10, 2009)

skifun20 said:


> hey guys I just built one of these wonderful carbon filters and was wondering how many times you wraped the carbon filter around the chicken wire. I only wrapped it around once with some overlap. is this enough? Thanks for your advice! Peace!


I only wrapped the carbon around mine once and it is working great.

/Users/briandepue/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/101MSDCF/DSC01022.JPG


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Feb 10, 2009)

skifun20 said:


> hey guys I just built one of these wonderful carbon filters and was wondering how many times you wraped the carbon filter around the chicken wire. I only wrapped it around once with some overlap. is this enough? Thanks for your advice! Peace!


I only wrapped the carbon around mine once and it is working great.


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## troop024 (Mar 3, 2009)

leggoeggo said:


> I dont really have an 'exhaust' for my first grow. Just a closet grow, and I keep the door open a lot, though my plants are starting to smell a bit, and they're AK-47s (STRONG smell)... can I make a filter attach it to the front of a small fan and just have that in the closet? Plan the back of the fan towards the plants, so it sucks air through the back, into the filter, and back into the room/closet????


 
I am asking the same question, anyone know? should i cut a hole in my closet door blowing out or what? any advice would be appreciated as i can no longer have work friends over the house its so stinky goodness.


----------



## SunKissedBuds (Apr 8, 2009)

already working on building my carbon filter... baller thread! thanks


----------



## squier (May 18, 2009)

Nice. The guy at the Hydro store recommended a Can 33 Filter with Vortex 6in Inline fan for my 150 sq ft. space.
After looking at this thread, it seems that I can make my own Filter, maybe 1 1/2 feet long for much cheaper, but which fan should I use? Would I be fine with the vortex 4in or should I use the 6in?

Also, how big of a filter should I make and which fan size (or cfm) should I use for a 480 sq ft room? The hydro guy recommened the huge filter, so I suppose I can make one the same size of that?

Both of these rooms are closed off so there is no exhaust, just re circulating air.

There's also some pics a few pages back but the images dont show anymore 

Thanks fellas. A lot of good info on here!!


----------



## FipzIt (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers for the info, im growing on a budget, saw a tutorial recently but this looks alot better constructed and with everyone saying how well it works i'm convinced 

 Peace


----------



## i.prefer.indica (Jun 9, 2009)

helll ya !!!!!!11


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Jun 10, 2009)

Home depot here I come. Thanks


----------



## gabb (Jun 13, 2009)

420penguin said:


> Please help me! I built one from scratch via a guide on planetskunk. But I think that my damn fan is too weak to really make the thing work. I'm still having temp issues and I've got an inline 4" fan that's supposed to push 80CFM. What sort of fan are you running with yours?


80 cfm is a very small amount of air. At 4" diameter duct, i would doubt it could blow a cigarette off a table, or blow out a match. This may be why you dont notice much happening.


----------



## 1whositswiththefireflower (Jun 14, 2009)

Buddha great advice man great advice and incredibly helpful. I however, modified it just a bit for space and stealth reason.. I took a four inch fan and put it through the side of my stealth cabinet. I took a piece of four inch metal ducting and cut the crimped end off with about 3 inches of the regular pipe still attached to it. I crushed the crimped end around the fan in the hole so its stay and is air tight. On the open I took a rectangle carbon filter I picked up at walmart (I got four of them for 5 bucks) and folded it in half and then taped the shit out it with metal ducting tape because air tight. Now the fan blows down the short duct work and through the carbon filter thats a few inches thick. Again buddah thanks for the help and insipiration


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 14, 2009)

WIll definitely use this idea. 

Great post.


----------



## OnlineSimRacer (Jun 14, 2009)

Chinga_2_Madre said:


> The pictures earlier have the scrubber half way built. The thing is a ring within a ring and I used chicken wire (the thick shit) and wrapped it in window screening and a thin sheet of activated carbon to extend the life of the carbon in the scrubber. This SOB works like it won the Olympics. It kicks absolute asss on anything on the market without a doubt. If you need serious odor control, this is the ticket.


So does this go out of the exhaust hole with a fan on the inside of the grow box blowing through it?


----------



## Skoad (Jun 16, 2009)

I was about to ask the same question OnlineSimRacer. I see these in everyone's pictures, but cant find a single thread explaining how to use them. I know what they are for, just not where it needs to go, how it needs to go there, or well, anything. :/ I plan to make one of these tomorrow though.





Also waiting for an answer on the below posts. As I am currently doing a closet grow.



leggoeggo said:


> I dont really have an 'exhaust' for my first grow. Just a closet grow, and I keep the door open a lot, though my plants are starting to smell a bit, and they're AK-47s (STRONG smell)... can I make a filter attach it to the front of a small fan and just have that in the closet? Plan the back of the fan towards the plants, so it sucks air through the back, into the filter, and back into the room/closet????





troop024 said:


> I am asking the same question, anyone know? should i cut a hole in my closet door blowing out or what? any advice would be appreciated as i can no longer have work friends over the house its so stinky goodness.


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome. very helpful


----------



## beav (Jun 23, 2009)

This thing saved me quite an embarrassment.

I had set this up in my stealth growbox about 2 weeks into the grow, as it started to smell. My growbox is an old entertainment center with a plywood door attatched. It is located in my finished basement where my water heater, water pump and water softener is in its own room. i am growing 3 plants in there. I used a 4 inch inline fan reducing to a 3 inch with the filter wrapped around that. pretty much like the intructions. about a week went by and I still could smell the plants. I kind of let it go for awhile as no one was really going down there, it's just my wife and me. ( my wife doesn't even know about it, it is going to be a surprise)

anyways, my parents were coming to visit for a weekend, and since my mother has an unnatural sense of smell, I thought I should fix it. well, the problem turned out to be that the inline fan was pushing TOO MUCH air, so it wasn't filering efficiently. the day my parents were to show up, I went out and bought more carbon filter material and wrapped it over the original filter. essentially doubling the carbon filter.

about 3 hours of cleaning, and 3 hours before my parents were to show up, my WATER HEATER broke no hot water. I had to call a repairman, who showed up about an hour later. I went down to check the growroom smell.

ALL GONE.

The repairman was 4 feet from my growbox. not a smell. Parents here all weekend. not a smell.

so word to the wise. if you are using an inline duct fan, make sure it doesn't push too much air. It will reduce the effectiveness as it filters the air being pushed through it.


----------



## Skoad (Jul 2, 2009)

What was the free air cfm of the fan you were using? Curious. I dont have a speed control yet for my fan and wondering if I should grab one.


----------



## ganjaganj420 (Jul 9, 2009)

does anyone know if activated aquarium carbon will work the same?


----------



## Skoad (Jul 9, 2009)

As far as I know, it should. Everytime I see someone ask where to get activated carbon, people tell them to look in the aquarium section.


----------



## Zeppelin420 (Jul 24, 2009)

sweet man  thanks for posting, this might be of some use


----------



## ShackC (Aug 14, 2009)

genius, what a good idea, always remember any carbon material is basicallly spent after 6 months or so.


----------



## jh127876 (Aug 17, 2009)

Budda...All of the pics in the original post are broken.


----------



## Skoad (Aug 17, 2009)

jh127876 said:


> Budda...All of the pics in the original post are broken.



All the pictures in first post work fine for me.


----------



## jh127876 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea they work fine for me now too... Don't know what was wrong an hour ago.


----------



## nods (Aug 23, 2009)

Hats off to ya Budda ! a hundred and thrirteen post's and all good 
could of made a killing on ebay with them  Good karma to ya budda 
you just saved me like about $300


----------



## jimstar (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

first, go to say thanks for the great job!! 

just 2 things:

Is the carbon already in the filter, therefore no need to add it in mesh roll?

and 

what exactly is the black material rolled around the outside of the c. scrubber?

Many thanks, 

and love the website!


----------



## jimstar (Aug 27, 2009)

just found a brilliant DIY Carbon Scrubber guide here: http://www.bcbudonline.com/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=3169

The best one i have found anyways!


----------



## jimstar (Aug 28, 2009)

Does it matter which material you use to make the tubes out of? For example, could you use plastic pipes with a ton of holes drilled into it?

thanks


----------



## think2toke (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## greenman28 (Sep 9, 2009)

I want to get this Panasonic WhisperCeiling bath fan:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=8&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpanasonicvu.buildingmedia.com%2Fstudyguides%2FWC_FV-11VQ3_Spec.pdf&ei=qXqoSuuTEI2SsgPh6p37BA&usg=AFQjCNFuLZQjtTZeYubMU8afJHb9i0KO5A&sig2=K6ZT65oIo0BrAmqrEBdq8A

I think it would be enough airflow for me even at 6.5" of static pressure, by the graph in the pdf. Has anyone tried using this with a similar fan and know if this would provide *any* air flow at all with this filter?


----------



## Seedmiser (Sep 20, 2009)

maybe im too stoned right now ..but where do you put the activated carbon rocks.


----------



## thizz13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice filter thanks for info!!!!


----------



## Skoad (Sep 24, 2009)

Seedmiser said:


> maybe im too stoned right now ..but where do you put the activated carbon rocks.



I dont think he used the carbon rocks. He used a activated carbon filter. The black material you see in his pictures is the filter. Assuming it has activated carbon inside of it.


----------



## jrk184 (Oct 7, 2009)

For those not understanding how this carbon filter would fit into a grow room set up, this is how i set mine up.

carbon filter(about 18"Lx7"W)>>Valueline 6 Inch fan (435 CFM with adjustable speed at 1/2 the speed)>> 6" ducting>>600w hps light>>6" ducting>>400W MH light>>ducting>>out the window

My grow room is about 150 cubic ft. 

all the activated carbon is in the black filter you see wrapped around the mesh wire. 
I bought this carbon filter-http://www.filters-now.com/products/rhw.html#products

Works great but I am still curious as to wether this is more effective than using the activated carbon (pellets or ground up carbon) from the fish stores instead on a filter??


----------



## exidis (Oct 7, 2009)

So simple... Repped.! Now i got my self a nice carbon scrubber.

I smoke a blunt and airs fresh with 5min. No odor coming out of the tent either. 


Thanks!


----------



## devestating (Oct 9, 2009)

i just built one but didnt use the mesh. just wrapped it around my 4" duct fan duct taped it and put a cap on it...easy


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been planning on making one of these..I will make mine a bit bigger though as I have a vortex 6". 
I have looked at these carbon filters at the hydro store and they are very simple..this should work just as good..but $30 instead of $300.
+rep


----------



## I'MDBUDDMAN (Oct 25, 2009)

this all loks great... but you may want to tack screen in place with duct tape and use some silicone to make it perment or some metal hose clamps... duct tape can dry out and become flammable...


----------



## skadawg (Nov 18, 2009)

i tried this and it does not work very well


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 18, 2009)

skadawg said:


> i tried this and it does not work very well


yeah, mine isn't working all that well either.  I am looking at his one that was recommended to me on here. i am looking at the pro 70.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 19, 2009)

skadawg said:


> i tried this and it does not work very well



I had mentioned this like 3-4 pages back several times. No one seemed to read my post :/.

I have a very small grow too, they were JUST beginning to stink, and it still didnt help any.


----------



## bovicegrower (Nov 22, 2009)

hey guys whats going on? starting my first grow and I am building a stealth box for my room, its going to be somewhat close to my bed and I was wondering if having the carbon so close to where I would sleep would be an issue. anyone have any idea?


----------



## lostfedexman (Dec 2, 2009)

MightyBuddha said:


> *I can't take credit for this it has been ripped from another site but it is worthy of posting. I built one about double the length of the one below and found it to be very effective. I also attached it directly to a bathroom fan unit so it is inside of the grow room not hooked to the exhaust.*
> 
> **
> 
> ...


YOU sir ARE a god! kiss-ass


----------



## wd83630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Would this work just running it with an inline fan from my closet to my attic?? or my closet to another room? and how air tight would my closet need to be?


----------



## NewStressTraining (Dec 17, 2009)

very nice pro with this idea! i'll be making one also!


----------



## dingbang (Dec 17, 2009)

bovicegrower said:


> hey guys whats going on? starting my first grow and I am building a stealth box for my room, its going to be somewhat close to my bed and I was wondering if having the carbon so close to where I would sleep would be an issue. anyone have any idea?


Are you INSANE?

CARBON? 

NEXT TO YOUR BED!?!?! 

WHILE SLEEPING!?!?!

Hey, wait a second.......are you Chuck Norris?


----------



## dingbang (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot to add that I was joking and that it is 100% safe. 












50% of the time.


----------



## sd weed (Jan 4, 2010)

what a great idea ... i have all of the material i need to build this scrubber, my only question is, did you wrap all 48" of the filter around the screen? i was wondering if that is necessary or if 2' would be ok?
thnx
bob
san diego, ca 92104


----------



## hightyde27 (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG, I love you for this.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, this looks like one of the easiest DIY filters to build, but i have a quick question for those who have built it.... 

Is it just me, or does that picture with the filter material say the material is a "universal replacement pre-filter"? 

That is not a carbon filter at all!

That is a pre-filter! It doesn't scrub out odors, it's only purpose is to keep larger particulate matter out of the HEPA filters used in the air purifiers. That would explain why people are saying it doesnt work. Its no different than blowing air through a T-shirt. In 14 pages, no-one caught this? Or is there some sort of carbon filter cloth that i don't know about?


----------



## kawgomoo (Jan 22, 2010)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Ok, this looks like one of the easiest DIY filters to build, but i have a quick question for those who have built it....
> 
> Is it just me, or does that picture with the filter material say the material is a "universal replacement pre-filter"?
> 
> ...



You are both right and wrong. This is carbon "infused" prefilter. it is designed to be used to scrub odor from air before it enters the filtration stage of a HEPA filter.

There IS a small amount of activated carbon sprinkled over the cellulose mat. if you did like 100 wraps, it might scrub some odor.

But because there is not much carbon, and it not not evenly spaced and because there are lots of voids with AIR instead of CARBON much of the smell will slip by.

Now look at how a HEPA filter is designed to work. By recycling the air in a room over and over again it will EVENTUALLY clean the air of dust and odor {in theory} of course hepa filters do not remove odor {usually smoke odor} worth a damn... the odor sticks to soft objects long before it makes it to/through the filter.

In a growers situation you are asking the filter to scrub A LIVE DUCT! this is much more air flow than a floor hepa would ever see...so even MORE stink leaks!

DO NOT base your security and personal freedom on some piece of shit filter you cobbled together. You can buy a decent inline carbon filter off ebay for about 40 bucks. AVOID the home made jobs!!! just a regular can style carbon filter from any of the china importers will do you just fine. 

Professional filters are filled/packed on a vibrating table. this assures all the carbon is nested and there are no voids where air can pass AROUND the carbon instead of THROUGH it.

grow safe.


----------



## dan dan the growing man (Feb 4, 2010)

nice man ill be building one of them


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 12, 2010)

I love you right now. You just saved me so much money. Props, yo.


----------



## FarmerNinja (Feb 21, 2010)

really making one of these is no cheaper than buying a factory made filter that you know will work. there are inline fan filter combos for $120 everyone is saying they are saving $100s of dollars on a filter when you can buy proven decent filters for around $50. If you got a home depot nearby and readily available components then you'll probably save a few dollars on building a larger filter from scratch but from what i've seen these dont really save that much dough and could quite possibly be a hassle in the long run. If you're a DIY kind of person then go for it and let us know how it works and what kind of mods you've made because clearly people have built this model and complain of them not working.

if i get the time and cashflow i will make one myself and post definitive results compared to a factory model not this "ye its working/it's not working crap


----------



## Stoneymcguyver (Feb 24, 2010)

Is activated carbon liquid form????


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 28, 2010)

how many cfms do you need to push through this filter??


----------



## el confusado (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if you really need the endcap -- like, if you're using 4" computer fans to vent a grow cab, why not cut a piece of filter that allows you to tape it to the fan (mounted to the rear/outlet wall of your cab by drywall screws, of course), seal the edges, and just put tape over the end? If it doesn't have to be supported or serve any other structural purpose, why the hell not? -- I'll give this a rip. Gettin' skunky in my apartment, and the Ona stuff doesn't seem to kill it.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 9, 2010)

so that black thing is the activated carbon??? and would this work if i juss set it on the ground


----------



## UpInVapor (Mar 11, 2010)

el confusado said:


> I wonder if you really need the endcap -- like, if you're using 4" computer fans to vent a grow cab, why not cut a piece of filter that allows you to tape it to the fan (mounted to the rear/outlet wall of your cab by drywall screws, of course), seal the edges, and just put tape over the end? If it doesn't have to be supported or serve any other structural purpose, why the hell not? -- I'll give this a rip. Gettin' skunky in my apartment, and the Ona stuff doesn't seem to kill it.


I was thinking of something similar. Did this work?


----------



## PuffBomber (Apr 21, 2010)

The activated carbon is in the foam/mesh and in order for it to work you need to pass the air through it. That's why you make a cylinder out of it and duct the air into the center, so it gets pushed out through the filter.

It's the same principle as aquarium filters, except there you're pushing water through to remove toxins instead of air to remove smell.


----------



## po'thead (May 4, 2010)

I made this, and it doesn't work. The air is flowing through the filter with no problems. It does nothing to keep the smell down, my whole house reeks. I've been relying on nag champa and ozium applied several times a day. I only have 2 weeks to go with this grow, very soon I'm going to buy a filter that is actually worth something.


----------



## PuffBomber (May 4, 2010)

po'thead said:


> I made this, and it doesn't work. The air is flowing through the filter with no problems. It does nothing to keep the smell down, my whole house reeks. I've been relying on nag champa and ozium applied several times a day. I only have 2 weeks to go with this grow, very soon I'm going to buy a filter that is actually worth something.


 YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary) based on the filter you use. Not all filters are equal. Some may have more activated carbon than others, and even if they have the same amount the quality could vary. It's a simple concept and, if you have air flowing through the filter, it's working correctly.

I added some extra carbon when I built mine since I used to have fish and had a jug left over. If my DIY version doesn't do the job then I'll be buying one retail as well.


----------



## nizmo (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a guide which shows how to make one using activated carbon as shown here;
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Pets-animals/Fish/Pumps-filters/auction-289405877.htm
?


----------



## PuffBomber (May 10, 2010)

nizmo said:


> Does anyone know of a guide which shows how to make one using activated carbon as shown here;
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Pets-animals/Fish/Pumps-filters/auction-289405877.htm
> ?


 All those store bought filters are is carbon suspended inside a foam sleeve. If you want to make your own filters put some carbon in some foam. Just make sure it's not too dense for air to flow through it, but still have enough to remove odors. I don't see this being something that can easily be shown in a guide.


----------



## nizmo (May 10, 2010)

Yeah i mean there are probably hundreds of carbon filter configurations - but as long as your air runs through the carbon then they will all work the same.

What i'm thinking of having is a 3 foot long tube attached to the intake duct, and every foot, have a thin (maybe one inch thick) layer of carbon pellets held in place with wire mesh.

Are smaller pellets better? Should i crush them up a bit to make them smaller or will that reduce its effectiveness?


----------



## stanislavski (May 12, 2010)

po'thead said:


> I made this, and it doesn't work. The air is flowing through the filter with no problems. It does nothing to keep the smell down, my whole house reeks. I've been relying on nag champa and ozium applied several times a day. I only have 2 weeks to go with this grow, very soon I'm going to buy a filter that is actually worth something.


Try installing it correctly....As long as you have enough cfm from your intake & exhaust & you aren't completely suffocating the fan with the filter, it will work. You need to learn how to make air flow through the activated carbon rather than just covering the fan. Beginner forums can help! Good luck!


----------



## youngmasterrober (May 15, 2010)

bulkreefsupply.com 
good people and have large quantities for cheap


----------



## xxcmiller2010xx (Jun 6, 2010)

would this be usable if i were to take off the square end and fashion a holder for a nice size computer fan and just put it in a pc grow box along with the the setup (there is space to do so) i mean the duct isn't necessary is it?


----------



## Joker209 (Jun 8, 2010)

The duct isn't necessary no. You can build onto this design and go from there.


----------



## budbender (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the idea! Just made one tonight, though I used 1/4" wire mesh instead of screen. Seems like it should hold shape better and improve airflow. It's a 6" hooked up to a vornado fan. Pics in the journal if you want to check it out. After about an hour, I can totally tell the difference.


----------



## Fenda (Aug 2, 2010)

does any body know where to get the carbon filter in australia not to sure where to get it from?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Aug 2, 2010)

ebay search 6" carbon filter


Fenda said:


> does any body know where to get the carbon filter in australia not to sure where to get it from?


----------



## everynowandthen (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of building my first box, I have almost all the pieces except for the exhaust.The diy described here looks really easy almost too easy to believe. I know this has been up for awhile so I'm hoping that a final verdict is out...I'm pretty much outta funds but to me this seems like one of the most important parts. I'm a dad and can't afford to take risks with security more than money. If I have to spend 120 on one of those combos I'll do it, but if I can save $ then thats even better, as long as it works. So if there is anybody out there who has had actual hands on experience with the retail version and the diy please give me your opinion. Not to say if you haven't seen both in action makes you any less knowledgeable, but seeing is believing. Anyway, I appreciate all of you guys and girls, Thanks for all of your help. P.S....when I actually start to build it I will take photos thru all the steps and post when I'm finished. Looking to start this week (fingers crossed).


----------



## Hefty (Aug 19, 2010)

Great Post...Thanks..+rep


----------



## doowmd (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm posting so it'll auto 'scribe me, plus + rep to the op for an awesome idea!


----------



## Repollo (Dec 1, 2010)

The Universal carbon activated filter is at 3.99 at ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380243556255#ht_779wt_907


----------



## tweekjones (Jan 13, 2011)

What kind of fan would be needed?


----------



## ctharalds11 (Jan 16, 2011)

i have a 250 watt built in ballast in my closet and am looking into making this should i have just the filter hanging from my ceiling and hooking into my exhaust in my attic or hook it up directly to my lighting unit and have ducting on the side going to the exhaust whick would be more efficent ?? thanks


----------



## ctharalds11 (Jan 16, 2011)

i have a 250 watt built in ballast in my closet and am looking into making this should i have just the filter hanging from my ceiling and hooking into my exhaust in my attic or hook it up directly to my lighting unit and have ducting on the side going to the exhaust whick would be more efficent ?? thanks


----------



## 024evol (Feb 19, 2011)

ctharalds11 said:


> i have a 250 watt built in ballast in my closet and am looking into making this should i have just the filter hanging from my ceiling and hooking into my exhaust in my attic or hook it up directly to my lighting unit and have ducting on the side going to the exhaust whick would be more efficent ?? thanks


First time posting long time looker...i would hook it straight up to your light because you might as well get the air flow over your lamps as well as your garden


----------



## klmmicro (Feb 19, 2011)

Just built one of these for my SCROG cab and it works great! Right now I just have a few Low Ryder #2's growing in it. Have a single 400 watt system with home made reflector. Ventilation is a single 4" HO Canfan (RS4HO) and it seems to keep up fine. I was having a problem with odor in the space, but this DIY setup seems to work great! Thanks for posting the idea and +Rep.


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

looking into obtaining the items to make this carbon filter,dont know exactally where to look though and if they will really have them


----------



## SmokeysWeed (Mar 5, 2011)

gobears4eva said:


> looking into obtaining the items to make this carbon filter,dont know exactally where to look though and if they will really have them


 You can get all these supply's from home depot, or lowe's. They had everything needed, at least in my area.


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## smokebros (Mar 16, 2011)

that purple berry kush got me feeling like elvis *thank you very much!*


----------



## hidelittleman (Mar 17, 2011)

Would it help to fill the centre up with activated carbon pellets to increase the lifetime of each carbon filter?


----------



## kush groove (Mar 17, 2011)

the gonzo odor eliminator.......$6.99......home depot......hasnt failed anyone yet..........i completed a grow with the gonzo and it was odor free outside of my magic closet


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

heres my diy carboin filter
View attachment 1500192

And also i bought a 4 inch inline fan 80 CFM to pull the air into the diy carbon filter


----------



## johnman2880 (Jun 22, 2011)

this is what im going to do! i just bought everything at home depot and walmart and attaching it to a bathroom exhaust fan.i think its like 30$ for the whole system! cant beat the price and sounds like its gona kick ass! thanks for the idea brother


----------



## lince (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice post, game me some ideas for my future boxes


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Hdoc29 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you MightyBuddah for researching and posting that information. It was precise and informative. I know I'm a little over four years late to the forum. But, you have save me time and $ with your research! Thanks again!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow very informative thank you ...Well I am new I like to learn about removing room odor.I under stand carbon filters help. Do I have to extract the air out of the room or can I circulate the air. I am not to worried about heat because I be using LEDs.What are some of the basic for removing room odor?


----------



## doowmd (Sep 8, 2011)

You want the air to be exchanged/extracted thru the room because the plants need fresh air to be healthy. Place an intake hole w/ a fan pulling air in the bottom of one end of the room for your intake, and place an output hole w a fan blowing out in the top of the other end of the room. Place the carbon filter described in this thread between the wall's "output hole" and the fan like shown in the first post:View attachment 1776032













The reason to place the intake and out put holes at the bottom of one end and top the other, respectively, is because heat rises and cool air is dense and"sinks" so this set-up allows cool air to be sucked in and the hot air to be exhausted.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice....


----------



## Saldaw (Oct 3, 2011)

how strong does the fan have to be? im afraid that my fan wont push the air through the carbon


----------



## ravendarkangelx (Oct 12, 2011)

has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 15, 2011)

MightyBuddha thanks for sharing this with everyone. I will definetly be using this design once my room is complete. Nice and simple and easily customized to suit ones needs. +rep.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 21, 2011)

looks to me like the prefilter is 8.5 x 8.5 inches, not 16 x 48. I looked it up on Home Depot


----------



## roi (Nov 1, 2011)

Halifax said:


> looks to me like the prefilter is 8.5 x 8.5 inches, not 16 x 48. I looked it up on Home Depot


HD's website shows that they do carry the 48" type, but Target has the same thing for much less.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 3, 2011)

ive tried this design and still had odor


----------



## 805Farming (Nov 22, 2011)

Just so I can be clear, I need the air to come through the carbon filter, then be vented out of the grow area via attached fan, correct?


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 22, 2011)

@805Farming yes spot on.


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 23, 2011)

ravendarkangelx said:


> has anyone tried this yet?


Yep, built one of these units.. seems to be working just fine.


----------



## pooper (Nov 23, 2011)

nice ... im going to start building min in the morning. thank you for the post bruv.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 23, 2011)

all of you, how big is the room you trying to scrub with this, i have a 6" vortex and 36" carbonfilter to do the job


----------



## crash1522 (Mar 18, 2012)

MightyBuddha said:


> *I can't take credit for this it has been ripped from another site but it is worthy of posting. I built one about double the length of the one below and found it to be very effective. I also attached it directly to a bathroom fan unit so it is inside of the grow room not hooked to the exhaust.*
> 
> **
> 
> ...


----------



## crash1522 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is one for only $50

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-Pure-Flow-4-Jr.-Carbon-Filter.aspkiss-ass


----------



## Jman305 (May 7, 2012)

fogogogo said:


> what is the mother of invention boys and girls???


 necessity!!!


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (May 8, 2012)

another idea for you guys Ona bucket next level

Took ducting connected it to a booster fan to the top of the lid Ona liquid and soilmoist crystals and then made another hole
in the side and it vents perfectly cost me a total of 40$


----------



## crashbang (Jun 9, 2012)

brilliant DIY project! i made mine to scrub room and cool my hood.works great!


----------



## PoodleBud (Jun 9, 2012)

Oustanding, well-written post. Very helpful and informative. Thanks!


----------



## REDDFACTOR (Jun 18, 2012)

looks good . ima try it


----------



## zqthxczs (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a grow-bathroom with an exhaust fan of 1200 m^3/hr, or 750CFM. it has a 30cm diameter (13inch). IM worried that my exhaust fan might be a bit too strong for this method, and might either pull the aluminum screen in or have too much resistance. Does air flow through this filter nicely or does it block airflow? How long do you recommend my filter to be? (assuming it has a 13 inch diameter and pulls at 750CFM)


----------



## PopTop (Oct 24, 2012)

This thing works great but you can't use a high speed fan cuz the air flowing past the carbon filter needs x amount of time for it to adhere to the filter, I had a 250 cfm inline fan attatched and it still stunk of skunk lol, after reading an article I reattached my 80 cfm fan to it and whala no stink
JMO


----------



## PopTop (Oct 25, 2012)

This should be a sticky good job +rep


----------



## Boonqueesha (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey, guys! I'm starting my first closet grow here soon and I've been searching the forums looking at different setups trying to find good ideas. I was looking at how to neutralize the smell and came across this awesome thread. I plan on throwing one of the TruAir filters into my box (which I've heard work amazing) and building this scrubber setup. From the pictures, it doesn't look like the tube was filled with anything, but some of the posts have confused me. It's just wrapping the filter around the aluminum wire and attaching everything really tight with duct tape, right? Then hooking up the ventilation to pull the air from the box out through the scrubber? Kind of like a chimney?

I'm going to try to build my setup to use five CFL bulbs at probably 6500K or 5000K and then place my ventilation in the ceiling to pull the hot air (that rises) out of the box and through the scrubber. I want to have my intake on the bottom front of my box, so that my plant stays cool and gets lots of fresh air.

Am I understanding this correctly? I'm only going to be growing one plant at a time, so it won't be like I have a forest in my box or anything.


----------



## woz the herb man (Nov 13, 2012)

where can i buy this carbon, i'm in the uk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

woz the herb man said:


> where can i buy this carbon, i'm in the uk


You can get it at pretty much any wall mart, home depot, hardware store or online: *(-->CLICK HERE<--)*


----------



## The Red (Jan 24, 2013)

Boonqueesha said:


> Hey, guys! I'm starting my first closet grow here soon and I've been searching the forums looking at different setups trying to find good ideas. I was looking at how to neutralize the smell and came across this awesome thread. I plan on throwing one of the TruAir filters into my box (which I've heard work amazing) and building this scrubber setup. From the pictures, it doesn't look like the tube was filled with anything, but some of the posts have confused me. It's just wrapping the filter around the aluminum wire and attaching everything really tight with duct tape, right? Then hooking up the ventilation to pull the air from the box out through the scrubber? Kind of like a chimney?
> 
> I'm going to try to build my setup to use five CFL bulbs at probably 6500K or 5000K and then place my ventilation in the ceiling to pull the hot air (that rises) out of the box and through the scrubber. I want to have my intake on the bottom front of my box, so that my plant stays cool and gets lots of fresh air.
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly? I'm only going to be growing one plant at a time, so it won't be like I have a forest in my box or anything.


this doodle should help you


----------



## na0mi0 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a total newb. How do I attach this device to a normal circle fan that rotates? I'm growing in my room, just 3 plants. I can't have a strong smell or it will attract unwanted attention.


----------



## baldylox59 (Apr 10, 2013)

I REALLY like this idea as it wouldn't necessarily have to be vented outdoors. I might instead of cutting a section of the vent completely out, cut a series of "louvers/windows" so that you maintain some of the structural integrity. That way you can hang_mount it using standard vent straps. The louvers should probably be 1" to 1½" tall by 1" or more inches less than the width of your filter media, and wrapped around the vent pipe. That way when you wrap the filter around it, you don't need chicken wire or mesh inside the filter. You could wrap the "outside" of the carbon filter with vinyl window screen to better secure the filter media and would not significantly restrict air flow . This would be a much stronger setup and could be neatly suspended or wall mounted.






Sorry that was kinda _Long Winded . . ._


----------



## hepzibah (May 12, 2013)

That's great! I was just cramming the carbon filter into flex ducting but this seems much more efficient. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Damngoodstuff (May 23, 2013)

The Red said:


> this doodle should help you


will the filter work just as well if the filter is outside the box?


----------



## SupraSPL (May 23, 2013)

ganjaganj420 said:


> does anyone know if activated aquarium carbon will work the same?


I started off using aquarium carbon and it worked better than having nothing but when I switched to air phase coconut carbon I realized what I had been missing. You can get it on eBay about $4 per pound. Use it for about 6 months then you can reactivate it by dumping used carbon into a stainless kettle and setting it on a campfire/coals. It will get so hot it will glow.


----------



## The Red (May 28, 2013)

Damngoodstuff said:


> will the filter work just as well if the filter is outside the box?


The "dirty" air needs to be sucked through the carbon filter. I don't think they're made to work well with air pushing through them but I guess you could do it. oR you can vent the air into a box and put the carbon filter inside that box if you don't have enough room for your plants and the carbon filter.


----------



## Bluecheez (Oct 31, 2013)

This is definitely be added to my up coming upgrades!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## razerbaacks bongstead (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all. my first post and a newbie to these forums so be gentle with me, ill be doing my first grow in a couple of months so floating around getting all info I can before starting reading these forums and finding this post about making your own filter was icing on cake . my question guys can a Cooker Hood Grease & Carbon Activated Charcoal Filter Sheet be used? im in uk many thanks guys love the info on your webby spot on a real help


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 16, 2014)

Very awesome DIY. People could even get crazy and have a 6" outer tube with a 4" inner tube, with the 2" gap filled with activated carbon. The 6' of course still wrapped with the filter. Only small challenge would be to plug that 2" gap, but I suppose you could just wrap it with more screen or fishnet stocking or the like.


----------



## DemonTrich (Apr 17, 2014)

heres my custom DIY monster carbon scrubber. its matted to an 8" 750cfm fan at 100%. I may give the coconut a shot next time I do a medium change. this is in a 5x10x7 tent and works awesome.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Oct 25, 2014)

Curious are u supposed to crush the pellets or do anything with them...? I tested it out by liting a piece of paper in my tent and still smells  different design which has a bunch of hits a lot more than this (no offense to OGP) just saw it first and looks just like the real CF.. My tent goes by negative pressure.. No intake hole at bottom just air intake pressure holes


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 27, 2014)

leave the pellets whole. or your defeating the whole point. coconut husks are supposed to work better than charcoal.


----------



## High Powered (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice set up


----------



## High Powered (Nov 4, 2014)

I am going to try this asap


----------



## Burricios (May 22, 2015)

Hi!
Will this replacement work for it?
http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Replacement-Activated-Carbon-Pre-filter/dp/B000EON2W0
Also, how many times should i roll the filter around in order to make it effective?
Thanks!


----------



## nickers (May 22, 2015)

If you are doing anything more than a small cabinet grow or equivalent, don't waste your time


----------



## sugarmag (Apr 16, 2016)

MightyBuddha said:


> *I can't take credit for this it has been ripped from another site but it is worthy of posting. I built one about double the length of the one below and found it to be very effective. I also attached it directly to a bathroom fan unit so it is inside of the grow room not hooked to the exhaust.*
> 
> **
> 
> ...


Thank you. Great and thorough instructions!


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow. Another blast from the past.that I actually still use.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Sep 21, 2016)

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Moose71 (Jan 3, 2017)

i tried it and I'm not even into bud yet and still smells a lot. i took the extra carbon filter and wrapped it over the 1st. and duct taped it on airtight. didn't make a difference. i have a 240 cfl fan regulated to less than half power and can feel a light stream of air but the carbons not picking up the scent. i have negative draw as my tents bowed inward. guess ill have to invest in the $70 filter on amazon. was a good idea tho. maybe someone can mod. it better to get it to work? i have 4 plants at day 30. maybe its too much for this filter?


----------



## Nuglove (Oct 16, 2017)

anyone know where I can find the pictures for this?


----------

